# Lures.............



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't like them getting expensive these days.




Unbelievable!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i feel ya but i have a feeling we best get used to it


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The more expensive hard baits like Lucky Craft, Jackall, and other baits in the same class, are a higher quality, and have better hardware on them than some of the less expensive baits. The finishes are more durable, and more realistic. The treble hooks that come on the higher quality lures are now, the same ones that you used to have to buy separately, and change out yourself. Crank baits that could hit the magic 15' - 20' depths used to pull like mules. Now they have baits that can hit 20' that don't pull nearly as hard. They're better baits than the older baits were. That doesn't mean that the older baits won't catch fish, because they do. It's just that newer baits are better performing, by design.

It's the same with soft baits. Some of the more expensive baits have amino acids and strike stimulators, etc... cooked into them. Some are more intricate, and are harder to produce because of it. Lets also not forget that plastic uses oil as part of its composition. And last but certainly not least ............ the US dollar has lost a lot of value in the past few years. The US and Canadian dollar are now worth virtually the same, where as years ago it wasn't very close. 

I totally understand what you mean, and I don't like paying the high prices for some of the lures I buy either. It's the same with rods, reels, line, etc .... But if you want the highest quality, it's gonna cost you.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A specific company that I won't name is especially disappointing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> A specific company that I won't name is especially disappointing.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



why not name them? its not like you're on their payroll, if you were you wouldn't be paying for them anyway. 

i've got a 1979 bass pro catalog sittin on my coffee table. as a 6 pack economist, there really isn't the level of inflation other consumables have had. especially when you consider design and quality. 

you can get a cart of bombers, change the hooks, and you might as well bought excalibur or strike king cranks at that point.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

How mmuch did a rapala cost back in 79 according to your bps catalog? Just curious since i was born that year!

Drew

Sent from my Droid 1

2013:
Common cold - 0
Flu - 0
Sniffles - 0
Bluegill - 0
Crappie - 0
Smallmouth - 0
Largemouth - 0
Perch - 0
Redear - 0


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

drew7997 said:


> How mmuch did a rapala cost back in 79 according to your bps catalog? Just curious since i was born that year! Drew


I still have and use an Original Rapala minnow from then, it was confiscated from my dads box in the early 80's when I was a little guy learning to fish. It's god awful ugly compared to todays but no use replacing anything that still work just fine! I'm going to guess $1.49 in 1979.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Took me a while to find them in here.








Between 2.75 - 4.35 

Not a crazy difference. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Shoot! Now I have to remember to give my dad $2.75 for a lure I acquired out of his tackle box in 1983!

Come to think of it, I use it every now and again, but have never done anything to it except clean it off with water. Wonder if the hooks need replaced? They're still sharp, and I know this because I tried to set the hook on a twig I thought was a hit and when it came out of the water it stuck in my leg with 4 of the 6 barbs! Sadly, I can set the hook on myself more securely then any fish I've caught with it.....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mr. A said:


> Shoot! Now I have to remember to give my dad $2.75 for a lure I acquired out of his tackle box in 1983!
> 
> Come to think of it, I use it every now and again, but have never done anything to it except clean it off with water. Wonder if the hooks need replaced? They're still sharp, and I know this because I tried to set the hook on a twig I thought was a hit and when it came out of the water it stuck in my leg with 4 of the 6 barbs! Sadly, I can set the hook on myself more securely then any fish I've caught with it.....
> 
> ...



Might one to go one size bigger on those trebles.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Kyle

Your previous thread was not dusted because you named Rapala, but because of the language you used. It wasn't me but it could have been easily

As a mod on another site I would have thought you would have known why


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Shoot! Now I have to remember to give my dad $2.75 for a lure I acquired out of his tackle box in 1983!
> 
> Come to think of it, I use it every now and again, but have never done anything to it except clean it off with water. Wonder if the hooks need replaced? They're still sharp, and I know this because I tried to set the hook on a twig I thought was a hit and when it came out of the water it stuck in my leg with 4 of the 6 barbs! Sadly, I can set the hook on myself more securely then any fish I've caught with it.....
> 
> ...


LOL I would say with a definite YES, that the hooks need changed out on that pilfered lure. It's 30 years old. lol Depending on what size the lure is I don't know if I would change them out for a larger size. The original Rapala minnows, (the same ones they still sell today) didn't have a whole lot of wiggle to them. Putting a larger, heavier hook will deaden the action even more. Put some Owner ST36 trebles on that baby, and you'll see just how dull the hooks on it now, really are.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, check. Treb hooks are on my buy list. LOL. Don't know why I never changed them out? Probablt because I can't remember ever getting a hit on it and losing the fish.... Either way, it can't hurt!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Every year, lures become more about catching the fisherman and not the fish. 
They have to look good to catch the fisherman. Flashy colors, impressive packaging and pro endorsements all achieve this. To catch the fish, all they need do is shake, rattle and roll like any prey species. Largely a result of the time, conditions, technique and skills imparted to it by knowledgeable anglers.
Hardbody cranks and stickbaits are overpriced and over-rated. They are, however, extraordinary at catching fishermen at a premium price.--Tim


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I saw this coming years ago.Loaded up years ago. KVD 1.5 and 1.0 are the only hard baits I have bought.
BTW.........I don't know why but the KVD 1.5 and 1.0 really works.I cast them in every bad spot and rarely hangs up.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not sure that I agree with WOW, I think we are just used to paying for cheap, poor quality, Chinese garbage. Now that we as a people are a little more conscious about where things are made, like USA or Japan, we expect the same prices that we're used too. But, here in the US we actually "try" to pay our workers a fair wage, which in turn raises the price, and the quality in most cases. You can also blame the inflation on the American dollar, it's worth almost nothing today.

And I've caught way more fish on hard baits than I have any other type of lure. Just because you're not confident using a certain style of bait doesn't mean it's over rated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Hard baits and stick baits are over rated........ I need to post that on the thread in the Lounge that asks what is the most ridiculous thing you've ever read in a thread. It could be a winner.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Lundy said:


> Kyle
> 
> Your previous thread was not dusted because you named Rapala, but because of the language you used. It wasn't me but it could have been easily
> 
> As a mod on another site I would have thought you would have known why


Well, I will admit that I was in full blown rant mode. I didn't realize I had used inappropriate language. If I had, it was a lapse in judgement.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a tackle chest full of my dads gear he bought in the 60's and 70's. the quality is superior to what is available now, especially the zebra spooks, torpedoes and rapalas. 

I tie a lot of my own buck tails and jigs, but its not really a huge $$ saver. It does help in repairing the old gear though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This winter I've been finding a lot of good deals. $25 lures for $7.50, $18 lures for $4, $12 lures for $2. Just have to do a little digging.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Hard baits and stick baits are over rated........ I need to post that on the thread in the Lounge that asks what is the most ridiculous thing you've ever read in a thread. It could be a winner.


Go ahead! I dare ya!
I said they were overated, not obsolete. Your still livin' in the 90's, Bassbme. Cranks are sexy. They come out of the box in all of their overpriced 3D glory. The action is predetermined by the maker. It's cast and crank, then cast again. The lure does all the work. Not much left for the fisherman to do. Oh! you could chuck it off the back of the boat, set the speed at 1.5 and sit back with a Bud.
There's no condition where a soft bodied bait won't do just as well, or better.
From Jig 'n' pig, to swimjigs, to swimbaits, to flukes, to curlytails, to worms, to creature baits, to frogs, to spinnerbaits, to inline spinners, to harnesses, to spoons....etc. Not to mention live bait. Lots of options other than cranks.
Oh, and by the way, this is called Tackle Talk. The Lounge is for sasquatchs, pro wrestling and reality TV. --Tim


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow said:


> It's cast and crank, then cast again. The lure does all the work.


Wow, if that's the way you fish crank baits and stick baits then it's really no surprise that you think they are over rated. As far as your statement that there is no condition that a soft plastic bait won't work just as well or better than a crank bait or stick bait? If you say so ........


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow said:


> The action is predetermined by the maker. It's cast and crank, then cast again. The lure does all the work. Not much left for the fisherman to do. Oh! you could chuck it off the back of the boat, set the speed at 1.5 and sit back with a Bud.
> There's no condition where a soft bodied bait won't do just as well, or better.
> 
> View attachment 69908


If that's the way you use a crank bait, you're missing out on a lot of fish. I've found that you really need to work the bait to catch more fish, not just cast and retrieve. Like I said, just because you don't have much confidence in a bait, doesn't mean they are over rated. It just means you need to spend more time fishing with them to figure out how to catch fish with them. 

Last year my super spooks out fished any plastic in my bag 10:1. That doesn't sound like an over rated bait to me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> If that's the way you use a crank bait, you're missing out on a lot of fish. I've found that you really need to work the bait to catch more fish, not just cast and retrieve. Like I said, just because you don't have much confidence in a bait, doesn't mean they are over rated. It just means you need to spend more time fishing with them to figure out how to catch fish with them.
> 
> Last year my super spooks out fished any plastic in my bag 10:1. That doesn't sound like an over rated bait to me.
> 
> ...


Work the bait?...you mean pause or twitch ? I have plenty of confidence in cranks in open water. Problem is, fish like cover better. There's a lot more situations where cranks work poorly or won't work at all.
So you have no confidence in soft plastics? You need to spend more time jig fishin', you'll learn to catch more big fish. --Tim


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have plenty of confidence in soft plastics. I'm a big fan of drop shotting finesse worms for LM and SM. Also, big ribbon tail worms about ten inches long hooked weightless in the summer time produce some hogs. I fish a lot of top water stuff, just love to see a fish explode on the bait that way. You can chuck a square bill crank into heavier cover, like lay downs and stick ups though. That's where you really need to work your bait. It's a lot of stop and go, so you don't get hung up. The square bill is a pretty big deal when throwing into cover, it really helps keep it from getting hung up. It bounces off cover differently than the deep diving round or coffin bills. I would take along a plug knocker though. Sometimes you just can't help getting hung up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow said:


> Work the bait?...you mean pause or twitch ?


Can you explain why a twitch or a pause or even a change of speed with a hard bait evidently isn't really "working" the bait? I only ask this based on your above sentence. It seems that you don't believe it is. 

It's kind of funny ..... almost all, if not all of the baits you listed in an earlier post (not all of which are considered soft baits btw) have their own built in action. When you "work" one of those baits I assume you're twitching or pausing them. Or changing speeds with them, just like you do with a hard bait.

You are right though .... there are a lot of places where a hard bait is useless. But there are a lot of places where they are and can be the best choice. And other places where they aren't as useless as you might believe. One things for sure though ...... they certainly aren't overrated


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Over priced? Maybe ..... It costs $21.99. Sexy, and in all of it's 3D glory? Definitely. Hog bass catcher when nothing else seems to work? You betcha !!!


----------



## lewis Wright (Feb 22, 2013)

I am new to OGF so this statement must be in this thread somewhere and I have not read it yet. Start making your own baits. 10 worms for $8.00? That is insane! It is really simple to do. The initial cost is high but how much do you spend a year on baits? What a feeling when you catch your first three pounder on your baits. I also make jigs, spinnerbaits, crankbaits and I control the quality(and cost). There is a small learning curve but it is truly worth it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been wanting to start making by own. I'm just not sure where to start. I would like to just walk into netcraft and drop about five bills. But then I come back to reality and realize I'm broke and can't go all out like that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lewis Wright (Feb 22, 2013)

Start at YouTube. You will learn what and what not to do. You do not need to spend $500 to get started. PM me if you want to know what I did to get started.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

lewis Wright said:


> Start at YouTube. You will learn what and what not to do. You do not need to spend $500 to get started. PM me if you want to know what I did to get started.


I know I don't have to spend that much to get started. It's just what I'd like to do. I'm just not sure what kind of baits I want to start with.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lewis Wright (Feb 22, 2013)

LOL got it! I completely understand that! I use to collect lures, now I collect molds, skirts, and blades. I really love glitter too. It just really never ends!


----------

